# Sony ex520 vs Samsung 32d5900vr



## neyo (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi,

I'm really confused between these two models. Please suggest which one to go for.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 5, 2011)

Go for Samsung 32D5900VR


----------

